# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vette huid

## Déylanna

Tegen een vette huid kun je wat rum, citroensap en een geklutst ei mengen en dit met een kwastje op de huid aanbrengen en een poosje laten inwerken. Daarna afspoelen.

----------

